# Halloween Miniatures



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

My aunt sent me a link for Halloween miniatures and I thought I'd share.

http://www.miniatures.com/hbs/global/index2.asp?C=2099&T=shopping&I=/hbs/global/shopping/aa_CatalogPage.asp

I was thinking the pumpkins and tombstones could be added to a SpookyTown or Dept56 display.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link! I do love the miniatures. I keep saying that one day I'll make a haunted dollhouse.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You aren't the only one, Spookhouse.
Michael's has a victorian house that I think would make a neat haunted house.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

*I Love Halloween Miniatures*

I love Halloween miniatures - especially Hershey's Special Dark Chocolate miniatures. I could eat the whole bag.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool, I love those!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice, I heart halloween mini towns.
I REALLY want the mill from Dept 56








But its $120CDN!!!
No way I would pay that much for something like that unless it was life size! haha


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thats alot of money to pay for something that small, but it looks wicked!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx for the link Haunti. I was looking at that too, Cheetahclub. I was hoping that Seventh Avenue (a retailer who has a layaway plan) would have it this year but when I received their catalog, it wasn't one of the pieces for sale.  I wouldn't feel sooo guilty about buying it.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

But how big is it? Same as Lemax?


----------

